# Problème de configuration mail icloud sur android



## zirko (7 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai un problème pour configurer mon mail icloud sur mon téléphone android.

Le réglage bloque sur le réglage smtp avec le message d'erreur suivant :
"Impossible d'établir une connexion sécurisée avec le serveur (java.net.ssl.SSLProtocal esception SSL)" ...

Voici les réglages que j'ai fait :

Serveur smtp : smtp.mail.me.com
Port : 587 (j'ai essayé avec 25 et 465 aussi)
type de sécurité : SSL/TLS (j'ai essayé avec aucune aussi)
Nom d'utilisateur : ***@me.com (j'ai essayé aussi sans le @me.com)
Mot de passe : ***

Voilà ça fait depuis hier soir que je cherche sur le net sans succès donc si vous avez des idées je suis preneur, car j'ai absolument besoin d'avoir accès à mes mails sur mon téléphone ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## rochto (11 Mai 2012)

Bonjour Zirko,

Pour recevoir tes mails iCloud sur Android, il faut que tu ailles dans l'application e-mail originale ou dans paramètres -> comptes -> ajouter un compte. Tu choisis l'option "manuel" et non "automatique".

Dans le nom du compte tu rentres :
- le nom de la messagerie : iCloud ou Me selon tes préférences (ça ne change rien),
- ton adresse complète abc123@me.com,
- ton mot de passe.

Ensuite, sur ton mac, tu ouvres mails, tu "cliques droit" sur ton adresse iCloud. Puis tu vas dans "Obtenir les données du compte". Là tu clique sur "Résumé", tu recopies la ligne serveur de réception que tu as (qui est de la forme X-imap.mail.me.com avec X allant de p01 à p09).(cf pièces jointes).
Ensuite tu rerentres ton adresse complète dans nom utilisateur puis ton mot de passe.
Tu cliques sur "Paramètres avancés" et tu remplis comme ceci:
- port : 993
- connexion securisée : oui (tu coches)
- utiliser un mot de passe sécurisé (TLS) : automatique
- verifier le certificat : oui (tu laisses coché).
Tu cliques sur Ok 2 fois.

Pour le serveur sortant tu adoptes la même démarche. Pour remplir la case "serveur smtp" tu regardes dans mails sur ton mac, obtenir les données du comptes iCloud et résumé (cf pièces jointes précédentes). Dans les "Paramètres avancé" tu remplis cette fois comme suit:
- Port : 587
- connexion securisée : oui
- automatique
- automatique
- verifier le certificat : oui.
Ok 2 fois.

Et tu vérifies que ça marche en ouvrant tes mails et en synchronysant.

J'espère que cela va t'aider, j'ai eu le même problème que toi et j'ai fait comme ça.

Si tu trouves que ce n'est pas clair tu peux aller sur ce site : http://santoshsingh.net/?p=482 où toute la démarche est expliquée en anglais.

Bonne chance.


----------

